# using melt and pour kit



## dasiy (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi, I'm  from NC and I'm new on here. I just bought one of those soap making kits from Michaels and this being my first go at this I thought this would be the best way to start, but the instructions are kind of vague. How long should I let it set up before I try to take it out of the mold? The instructions do not say. It just says melt pour and remove from mold. And how do I remove it from the mold with out messing up the plastic mold. Oh and if I heat the soap to what the instructions say (40 sec) it just about boils over in the microwave and when I poor it, it runs all under the stamps. So I cut it back to 20 sec, was I right in doing so. I really want to get the hang of this. I have really enjoyed trying to make soap and would like to learn more 

please help if you can and thank you


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 20, 2010)

Let your soap set untill it is completely hard. I like to pop it in the freezer for, say, 10 minutes, take it out, waits 2-3 minutes to let it thaw a tad and then unmold. Freezing too long can damage your molds.

Just zap the soap untill it is melted. Different microwaves are diferent powers & smaller amonts melt quicker than larger amounts. It will all be trial and error but you will get a feel for it pretty quick.


----------



## dasiy (Jun 21, 2010)

thank you for your help. i will try the freezer thing tonight when i try again.
i'm going to keep trying until i get the hang of this. 
thank you again


----------

